# Faller trining to Carving



## Mtnman4ever (Apr 26, 2007)

HI All
Well I think my big time falling days are over  My back and h a nerves have had it it sucks Ill miss spending alot of time in the forest . Bit i ll still b e around .
So I thought Iwill get intoi carving . I Have some soft wood v blowdowns to practice with . But not a lot .
I have a number of questions Ok My saws are to big i am keeping my 575 455 and new 3120 but am selling off my used gear on ebay sadly enough even my 394 i that has been my big bad saw to take down any thing . 

So where to i find good wood to work with ? or can i advertise tofor a few trees and pay for them ? 
I use Husky saws so i a needa newer saw Jonsereds are ok as they are built by Husky and take most of the same chains andbars i wouls uase . 
Ive been lookingas saws not sure which one a top handle saw or a light wieght pro saw like my 359? I think I need smnaller bars and a a narrower gauge chain for carving . I am going ot get a few books and try somethiong simple but i hate to give up what i enjoy and hopefully ill geta chanvce at afew days here and ter in the forest droping a few monsters . id love to vist the PNW next year . maybe drop a few tresand ship the carvable parts to Co or NH 
But trhat beingsaid any ideas sugestions . 
Ican use my 575 or 3120 to fasll a big tree if Ican just buy one or two . 
and clan it up but wher else do I start . I am not good a paintingandsich maybe puttinga coting on acarving ithink it wopuld look better with the grain of the wood showing but i am not faimilar with carving
Thanks forany help PM or emaisl welcome 
Mountainman


----------



## troutfisher (Apr 26, 2007)

I think your 359 and a small saw, maybe a 137 or a ms170 with a dime tip carving bar and 1/4 pitch chain would be great.


----------

